# how to force a software update



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

Had an installer in yesterday that showed me this trick. If you want to check for a new software upgrade simply follow these steps.

1) Red Botton reset
2) at the "hello" screen type 0,2,4,6,8 into your remote

That is it. If there is a software upgrade out there you don't yet have it will do it. I did one on my HR-20 and got a new upgrade. Sorry if this is well known info but it was new to me. Apparantly works with all receivers

Cheers


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, pretty well known.

But thanks for pointing it out anyway, sometimes someone comes up with something new we haven't seen yet and everyone benefits.

Note that with the 02468, you normally do not want to or need to do that. Software updates come automatically when they are authorized for your model of receiver. The only reason to do one on installation is you don't know how long that receiver has been sitting in inventory and what software has been released during that time.

You might also take a look at the CE forum on this website.

Carl


----------



## aspicer (Dec 29, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Yep, pretty well known.
> 
> But thanks for pointing it out anyway, sometimes someone comes up with something new we haven't seen yet and everyone benefits.
> 
> ...


So once a CE release is available, then how do you do that?

Also is there any way to load an already released CE release? I realize that to do that over the D* satellite "network" that wouldn't be possible. But I wonder if that's what the new ETHERNET is for on the H21 receivers???? You know like Trivial File Transfer Protocol (TFTP)?

I'm used to doing routers of all types (Cisco on down to consumer stuff) so flashing to me is no big deal. I just wonder if there is an alternate LOCAL interface and a way to get CE releases and flash them locally without going via the D* satellite "network"?

* Also it would be cool to have a Computer Interface to the H21 such that you could control it from your desktop or laptop. That might even be a way to upgrade the software, if the H21 had a Web Server built-in and thusly a Web GUI.

---
Alan Spicer
www dot marinetelecom dot net


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

aspicer said:


> So once a CE release is available, then how do you do that?
> 
> Also is there any way to load an already released CE release? I realize that to do that over the D* satellite "network" that wouldn't be possible. But I wonder if that's what the new ETHERNET is for on the H21 receivers???? You know like Trivial File Transfer Protocol (TFTP)?
> 
> ...


You can only download CE releases during the brief time windows when they're available in the satellite data stream (typically Friday and Saturday from 8-11:30pm PT). There is no way to update via the Ethernet or USB interfaces.


----------

